# Safari rouvrir les derniers onglets après fermeture



## sarahpg (28 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'avoir un mac. Mon problème est que sur safari, je ne trouve pas d'options pour qu'après une fermeture de session je puisse, à la réouverture de safari, retrouver mes derniers onglets (comme je pouvais le faire sur firefox). J'ai déjà décoché "fermer les applis" sur préférences système (astuce que j'ai trouvé sur le net) mais ça ne change rien pour moi... 
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir,

barre de menu, Safari / Préférences / Général : "Safari s'ouvre avec : Toutes les fenêtres de la dernière session".


----------



## sarahpg (29 Juillet 2015)

Bonsoir 
Merci pour votre réponse ! mais j'avais déjà vérifié toutes les " préférences " de safari et je n'ai pas l'option "safari s'ouvre avec"...j'ai la version 8.0.5. Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2015)

Comme sur Yosemite 10.10.4 la dernière version est la 8.0.7, il faut en conclure que tu n'es pas à jour.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Juillet 2015)

Salut @sarahpg 

Pourquoi n'installes-tu pas firefox sur ton Mac?

@+


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Juillet 2015)

sarahpg a dit:


> je n'ai pas l'option "safari s'ouvre avec"...j'ai la version 8.0.5.


Cette option existe bien, regarde à nouveau.

Exemples dans Safari 7 et 9, je n'ai pas 8 sous la main :
http://hpics.li/9b206ba
http://hpics.li/aeca597
D'après la capture des préférences visible sur ce site, l'option existe aussi sur Safari 8 ("Safari opens with :") : http://www.tekrevue.com/duckduckgo-safari-8/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2015)

Sous Safari 8.0.7, j'ai le menu _Historique > Rouvrir toutes les fenêtres de la dernière session _(dans la barre des menus),

mais pas ton menu dans les Préférences Générales !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

Demandez à mamie l'adresse de son opticien.




Hébergé par Imagesia, le meilleur hébergeur d'images du net !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2015)

J'illustre :


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

Gné ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2015)

Sérieux : je n'ai pas le menu déroulant.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

Ouaip. Je vois ça. Il te manque "Safari s'ouvre avec". 

Qu'est-ce que c'est encore que ce pataquès ?


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2015)

No souci...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

Ton Safari provient d'une clean install de Yoyo ? T'as fait mumuse avec les devs previews ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2015)

Le MBP 2014 qui m'a servi pour la capture d'écran m'a été livré neuf avec Yosemite.

Mais mon MBP 2011 (qui a été mis à niveau vers Yosemite) a le menu, comme tizaut. 
(il a même un menu en plus : mon fils a choisi Google Chrome comme navigateur par défaut, et les Préférences de Safari le disent, avec un bouton pour changer)


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

Chez moi le système est issu d'une clean install en 10.10.1.

Les installations d'usine, c'est de la marde.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2015)

Les instellations d'usine, veux-tu dire ?


Autre piste : je n'ai pas désactivé Reprise (dans _Préférences Système > Général_).


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Autre piste : je n'ai pas désactivé Reprise (dans _Préférences Système > Général_).



Bonne pioche !


----------

